# Coyotes beat me, got nothing



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Did not see even 1 yot, will maybe 1 for a second about 80yds. through the trees and downhill. Did not even have anything to shoot with the camera. I did have a spotting scope and checked out the deer from 200yds out, that was pretty cool. I understand that Jan & Feb are their breeding months and now that the 22-250 is legal, after muzzleloader season, I may just have to see what I can find. I did pick up a rabbit distress call, sounds like a fawn bleat/whistle, it was $8. Checked the electric calls 1 for $50 & 1 for $150, I'm not that serious yet and I believe the wife would have used the gun on me.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Keep trying, your best bet is at dawn and dusk for some action. Of course night hunting also, if you have all the gear. Change your positions and watch downwind of where you are for the action. They may have winded you and you never knew they were there.


----------

